# Mixing old batch with new...



## stayinfit (Dec 13, 2012)

Yesterday for the first time buddy of mine made TE at 300mg using the recipe that calls for EO 35%.  OMG pain free!!!  I'm in heaven!!! The last batch he made 300mg with the old recipe that just calls for BA,BB and man I was out of commission the next day!!  My delt hurt something fierce!!  Ok so my thought or question is do you think using 1/2cc of each would be fine?  I've got some tren as well that is pretty painful and some with EO.  I'm hoping it works.


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes mixing 1/2ml of each should dull down the pain a bit. Should be just enough to be tolerable.


----------



## stayinfit (Dec 14, 2012)

thank you...I will let you know how it goes with the both the te and tren.


----------

